# Battlefield 3 error



## v1ldburre (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello I bought the game on Origin and I had problem from signing up to EA games to playing the game. I get the error "Bad license Missing dll: dxgi.dll function:createdxgifactor1.

My os is vista 32bit, i called them twice and they only told me to upgrade to SP2 which I did. Still same error.

MY PC specs:

Motherboard: Nvidia 680i
GPU: Asus GTX 660
CPU: Q6600
Ram: 3gb ddr2

Very thankful for any help


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

sounds like a directX problem , make sure you have performed all updates for your system and make sure you have the current Microsoft .NET Framework.

Now find DXSETUP.EXE in your BF3 directory and run that as administrator,

On my system this is installed to the default path = c:\program files x86\origin games\battlefield 3\installer\directx\redist\DXSETUP.EXE

When that's complete restart your game and let us know if that has fixed it


----------



## v1ldburre (Oct 5, 2012)

Already done that and I still get the same error and directX is still on 10


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

have you tried running the game exe in different compatibility modes ?


----------



## v1ldburre (Oct 5, 2012)

I updated everything using windows update now atleast I can run the game with everything set on LOW at 1080p. When playing the campaign I get 40-50 fps. 

Yes online is pretty unplayable, My gpu and CPU are pretty good I guess the graphic card is 2 weeks old and should be able to max the game at playable fps. I dont know what is going here lol.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

BF3 is a pretty resource hungry game, It easily uses over 1gb of vRam and I suspect theres a memory leak with the frostbite engine resulting in video thrashing even with high end cards, aalthough that's improving with the latest Nvidia drivers :thumb:

I reckon your CPU is your bottleneck as a dual core running at 2.4ghz.

I play with an i7 clocked at 4.1ghz 16gb ram and a clocked 670 with settings on Ultra, whereas for another system I built using an AMD 1090T with 8gb ram and a 560Ti it can only comfortably achieve settings set to high.


----------



## v1ldburre (Oct 5, 2012)

The q6600 is a quad core cpu  Im very confused I get higher fps when playing at 1920 x 1080. When playing at low settings i get around 20 fps. I tried Ultra and I got to max 40 fps. In battle it sometimes went below 20.

So I was thinking of a upgrade kit 

Will I get a dramatical improve if I upgrade my Q6600 to an I5?


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

Ahh my bad yes quad core:whistling:

which 680i board is it ?

An i5 with decent clock speed like Core i5 3570K - 3.40 GHz would be great but make sure its compatible with your exact model and make ?


----------



## v1ldburre (Oct 5, 2012)

I have to upgrade to another chipset and also buy new ram

300 pounds for it all i hope it will be wortth it, i play bf3 low settings at 50 fås and ultra at 30-40 what can i expect by upgrading?


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

At Ultra settings I get 150ish fps at spawn and 85fps average in the busiest moments with my rig so I find it smooth and very playable , which is a double edged sword as you cant blame anyone else for your deaths :wink:


----------

